

Running JavaScript tests on Jenkins CI - ruudud
http://blog.iterate.no/2012/12/19/javascript-tests-on-your-continous-integration-server/

======
MikeKusold
I wrote an article a few months ago on how to run Jasmine (as well as rspec
and cucumber) tests on Jenkins CI.

[http://mikekusold.com/blog/Development/2012-06-05/deploying-...](http://mikekusold.com/blog/Development/2012-06-05/deploying-
a-rails-slash-coffeescript-project-with-jenkins/)

------
tmcneal
We've got our JS unit tests running in Jenkins via a Maven plugin (jasmine-
maven-plugin). IMO Maven can be a pain to set up but the end result is less
janky than custom shell scripts. Actually I think the same could be said for
Jenkins itself. :)

------
Hovertruck
The true value (something I'm working on at the moment) is integrating this
with Sauce (<https://saucelabs.com/>) to run in multiple browsers
continuously.

~~~
ruudud
Yes, indeed, we are also looking into this.

BrowserStack (another browser-in-the-cloud provider) has an API [0] which
would make this task quite easy. Just add another build step with a script
that POST to /browser that contains the URL of the Buster server. (They also
have tunneling support.)

[0] <http://www.browserstack.com/automated-browser-testing-api>

------
jakubholynet
PhatnomJS and Buster really seem to be the cool kids. I hope to see more tests
of front-end code integrated in Jenkins & similar ones soon.

